# Problems with driving a pair



## Gerry Boyle (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi I’m new to the forum and desperate for advice. I’ve been driving a nice pair of cobs for several years with absolutely no problems. Recently they’ve started leaning towards each other when driving. This is not alone makes driving them very difficult but it’s also dangerous as they can slip and fall. Has anyone experienced this behaviour and if so how can it be remedied. Gerry


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Forget what it is called but we used basically a broomstick that had clips on both ends that clipped to the halter (worn under the bridle). It sets the spacing between them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Only time I experienced that was when I hitched the horses to the wrong side...
The horses knew better and tried to tell me... :icon_rolleyes:

I ignored them and did it my way, then had to re-hitch them correctly...
Could it be something as simple as that??? 

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Gerry Boyle (Oct 8, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> Forget what it is called but we used basically a broomstick that had clips on both ends that clipped to the halter (worn under the bridle). It sets the spacing between them.


Thanks for this it seems like it might do the trick. Do you have any photos or links to an image of the device?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll look at my older photos. Haven't used one in 20 years. I'll look on internet if I can't find one.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Called a jockey stick. You can use a stout wood pole and screw hook eyes on the ends and attach a double ended clip or carabiner or you can use a smooth ended metal pipe and run chain through it with clips on both ends. The picture is from Rural Heritage and shows a ground driven pair with one attached.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would switch their sides and see if they still do it. Are they bending to the outside when they lean? Could their lines possibly have gotten mixed up ?


----------



## Gerry Boyle (Oct 8, 2018)

Great pic thanks. I’ll try it and let you know how I get on.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Please do. Would love to see pictures of your team.


----------

